# New baby



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2018)

Paisley Jaimes

Reactions: Great Post 5 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## jasonb (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations Tony!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats .. beautiful baby

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations Tony beautiful addition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 19, 2018)

Yay!! Congratulations big daddy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats to My Crazy southin friend. You will Never be loved like you will be loved by that little sweetheart.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 19, 2018)

The best Christmas gift. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats! Future woodworker I hope! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats dude!! Just remember one thing... Children are God's way of getting even with you for all the grief you caused your parents!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats Now that is some awesome right there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 20, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 20, 2018)

Awesome!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats- Now The Mrs. has 3 babies to deal with.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 20, 2018)

Congrats man! Now Paxton will have someone to look after!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2018)

What everyone said. Congrats and Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

